# Pics of my new baby boa.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I've had my baby boa for just over a week now. I took him out tonight to handle him a bit. It's the first time since I got him that I've handled him for a prolonged period of time. His personality is great - even lets me touch his head! He's third gen captive born. His father was 5' full grown and his mother 6' if I remember correctly. When I bought him - from a breeder at a reptile show I attended - he was labeled as a pink pastel male. I don't really care what morph he is, I thought he was great and had my eye on him for a couple of hours. When I went back finally he was still there and I scooped him up.

I snapped a few pics of him tonight. They're not great pics. But just random shots with my little Canon point-and-shoot.

Oh, and I've decided to call him Aires.

Cheers.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

He looks very nice.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn,Creepy.

Looks good Mettle


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice!....one of my favorite snake..!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome looking snake man great pickup


----------



## Fordfanatic (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice! How much? Do animals at reptile shows tend to be cheaper?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome looking snake


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fordfanatic said:


> Nice! How much? Do animals at reptile shows tend to be cheaper?


I paid $120 for him. And by Canadian standards, I think that's a pretty good price.

Reptiles at shows and expos do generally tend to be cheaper. But it also depends on which ones you're talking about. Lots of the private breeders will bring out their show pieces and the babies there-from to try and sell. For example - there were some special ball python morphs ranging from $500 to $5000 at this show. But the more average stuff is cheaper than you'd find in most pet stores. AND. It is almost always of better quality.


----------



## Fordfanatic (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks, I'll see if I can find one of these shows around me somewhere.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

WHOO! Just fed the little guy and he took the rat fuzzy with no issues at all! Attacked it as soon as he sniffed it and figured out what it was. (F/T of course!) I'm pretty happy about that one. Admittedly, I should have fed him sooner since I've had him for just over a week now but I was advised by the breeder who sold him to me to wait about 5 to 7 days. I waited a few days longer so he would be on the same cycle as my irian jaya carpet python - who has ZERO issues attacking whatever food comes near him, lol. Always happy when a new pet eats!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new boa! Very nice! That's great that he is gentle and eating


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice Snake, RTB are my favorite


----------

